# Thanksgiving Week Thread



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

So far today Syracuse and Florida have escaped upset bids and Carolina is trailing by 10 at the half to Vandy. Here's a schedule for the whole week:

Monday:

#1 Duke vs. Marquette 730 PM (ESPN2)
#2 Michigan State vs. Chaminade 930 PM (ESPNU)
#3 Kansas State vs. #12 Gonzaga 930 PM (ESPN2)
Oklahoma vs. #13 Kentucky 530 PM (ESPN2)
#15 Washington vs. Virginia 12 AM (ESPN2)
#17 Baylor vs. Lipscomb 8 PM
UConn vs. Wichita State 3 PM (ESPN2)

Tuesday:

#4 Pitt vs. Robert Morris 7 PM
#5 Ohio State vs. Morehead State 7 PM
#6 Kansas vs. Texas A&M- C.C. 8 PM 
#8 UNC vs. UNC-Asheville 7 PM
#9 Purdue vs. Austin Peay 7 PM
#10 Florida vs. Florida Atlantic 7 PM
#14 Missouri vs. Wyoming 7 PM
#16 Illinois vs. Yale 945 PM (ESPNU)
#18 Butler vs. Siena 7 PM
#19 Memphis vs. UT-Martin 8 PM
#22 Texas vs. Sam Houston State 8 PM
Maui Invitational Loser Bracket #1
Maui Invitational Loser Bracket #2
Maui Semi's #1
Maui Semi's #2

Wednesday:

#7 Villanova vs. UCLA 9 PM (ESPN2)
#23 Tennessee vs. VCU 7 PM (ESPN2)
Maui 7/8 Game
Maui 5/6 Game
Maui 3/4 Game
Maui Title Game

Thursday:

#20 Temple vs. California 9 PM (ESPN2)
#24 Virginia Tech vs CS-Northridge 2 PM (ESPNU)
#25 Wisconsin vs. Manhattan 2 PM (ESPN2)
Pre-Season NIT 3/4 Game
Pre-Season NIT Title Game

Friday:

#3 Kansas State vs. Texas Southern 8 PM
#5 Ohio State vs. Miami (OH) 4 PM
#6 Kansas vs. Ohio 8 PM
#9 Purdue vs. Southern Illinois 830 PM
#11 Syracuse vs. Michigan 730 PM

Saturday:

#1 Duke vs. Oregon 4 PM
#4 Pitt vs. Penn 7 PM
#6 Kansas vs. Arizona 1030 PM (ESPN2)
#16 Illinois vs. Western Michigan 1 PM
#18 Butler vs. Evansville 2 PM
#21 Georgetown vs. UNC-Asheville 12 PM
#22 Texas vs. Rice 4 PM

Sunday:

#2 Michigan State vs. Tennessee Tech 1 PM
#8 UNC vs. College of Charleston 530 PM
#10 Florida vs. Florida State 730 PM
#14 Missouri vs. Arkansas Pine-Bluff 4 PM

Should be a great week of basketball.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

UNC loses to Vandy. Tough past couple of games for the Tar Heels. Seems like their defense is nowhere to be found down the stretch in both those games.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Casey Mitchell is absolutely on fire to start the WVU-Minnesota game. He has 16 of their 20 points and he is 6-6 FG/4-4 3FG. It's amazing where his confidence is compared to last season when he just couldn't get it going. I had high hopes from him because he was an excellent JUCO player but last season he was pretty lowly, now he seems like he might make a run at getting drafted and also helping WVU be a Big East contender once again.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

FYI on Tuesday CBE Final and COnsoludation game Most likely KSU vs DUke and Zaga vs Marquette or vice versa KSU/Zaga


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Georgetown takes care of NC State in the Charleston Classic Championship. 2nd half was too much for the young Wolfpack. Looked like they ran out of steam. 

West Virginia and Minnesota in a battle right now. Tied game 2 mins left...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Syracuse will also play on November 27, against either UTEP or Georgia Tech. I expect them to lose one of their games this weekend.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Minnesota hangs on to beat West Virginia in the Puerto Rico Tip-off Championship. Good tourney run for the Gophers. Typical Tubby Smith team..


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Someday, I'd like to spend Thanksgiving in Maui.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

^This.

Kentucky's youth is showing. They need to exploit this zone that Oklahoma is putting out there.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

shupioneers1 said:


> Someday, I'd like to spend Thanksgiving in Maui.


With you on this one. 

UNC is frustrating man. No muslce inside (or depth for that matter), neither Point Guard appears to want to take control of the reins and Harrison Barnes is way too passive. Roy needs to decide on the PG position by mid-December because if we don't decide by conference play it's going to be a long ACC season yet again. Also Harrison Barnes grow some balls. You're talented as ****, get a mean streak and dominate. Playing inconsistent and average is for bums, not for guys with your talent. /rant


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Yawn* Why the heck does this game have to be late tonight? I mean.. its just Yale.. Lol hope that dont backfire now that I mentioned it..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't know if K-State can beat Duke, but it should be a pretty good game anyway.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I have a feeling Duke is going to blow them out, KState hasn't been that impressive early on. I think they are going to take a little to get going. 
Just finished UConn - Michigan State, most exciting NCAA game I've seen so far this season. Kemba Walker looking like a top 5 pick out there. Roscoe Smith is also a likely 1st rounder somewhere down the line and I don't know how Draymond Green doesn't make a team somewhere in the NBA. Was very interesting to watch Kemba and Green duel it out, and looks like UConn is going to be better than people realize this year and Michigan State once again is saving the best for March.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Damn, what happened to this forum... nobody's watching K-State vs Duke???

Duke is going to win it all this season we all know that but Martavious Irving and Rodney McGruder are pretty good players. The Wildcats have a bright future ahead of them even after Pullen, Kelly and Samuels leave, with those 2 and Wally Judge. I'm sure Frank Martin will get some Puerto Ricans over there and that assistant with a salary higher than Martin's will continue to recruit DC area. So this school seems to be in a good position.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

McCamey continues to ball.. other than that I didnt known a 73-47 win could be so boring & crappy.. meh, oh well.. got Western Michigan on Saturday before North Carolina & Gonzaga..


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really like the toughness Duke has shown tonight....They're on the verge of blowing this game open right now. I really love what I've seen of Irving tonight. He's absolutely been electric in this game. I've been telling the idiot UNC fans all offseason that he was going to make a huge impact and so far he has not been disappointing in the least.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

SheriffKilla said:


> I have a feeling Duke is going to blow them out, KState hasn't been that impressive early on. I think they are going to take a little to get going.
> Just finished UConn - Michigan State, most exciting NCAA game I've seen so far this season. Kemba Walker looking like a top 5 pick out there. Roscoe Smith is also a likely 1st rounder somewhere down the line and *I don't know how Draymond Green doesn't make a team somewhere in the NBA*. Was very interesting to watch Kemba and Green duel it out, and looks like UConn is going to be better than people realize this year and Michigan State once again is saving the best for March.


I know dude is skilled but at 6'6 240lbs it's not looking good..He's gonna have to absolutely beast on the glass the entire season.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Watched the first half of the Michigan State/UConn game. It's pretty clear Kemba Walker is the best PG in the country by a pretty fair margin. So far he is averaging 30 a game with a 2:1 A/TO Ratio, while shooting 50% FG, 35% from 3 and 87% from the foul line. 

Kyrie Irving looks like he is the real deal.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

This Duke team is the best college team I've seen in awhile. Not a hole on that team as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> This Duke team is the best college team I've seen in awhile. Not a hole on that team as far as I'm concerned.


They have got so much depth, it's ridiculous. You should not be able to bring guys like Seth Curry and Andre Dawkins off the bench.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They have incredible depth in backcourt and on the wings. If they have holes it is in the frontcourt. Of course Mason Plumlee looked incredible the last two games, so if that trend continues they may be fairly strong inside as well. Irving looked superb last night. I want to see him be that aggressive all the time. With all the shooters Duke has the penetration is going to be available to him.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I really like Irving. I think Perry Jones and Harrison Barnes were overrated coming into this year. Irving and Sullinger are the 2 best dandies. I'm really interested to see Renardo Sidney and Josh Selby when they come back. Matter of fact, Howard Thompkins too.. When is he coming back?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Terrence Jones has to be up there too.

Oklahoma is a program in a downward spiral. I mean damn no excuse to lose to Chaminade. 

UConn is going to be trouble in the Big East. Kemba Walker may be the best player period right now in college basketball. The improvements he has made have been magnificent. 

Kentucky needs Kanter to become eligible or they are in trouble.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Corey Fisher/Malik Wayans are a fantastic duo. Going to be great to watch the guards in the Big East do battle this year.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Kemba Walker is straight up beasting it in this tourney.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

bball2223 said:


> Oklahoma is a program in a downward spiral. I mean damn no excuse to lose to Chaminade.


Yah, Oklahoma is in trouble, and to think just 20 or so months ago they were 1 game away from the final 4, and now 2 years later they'll probably finish last or next to last in their conference.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Really like Wichita this week, could be a player in the Valley this year if they keep it up.

Granted, beating Chaminade isn't that impressive, but they beat Virginia, and played UConn down to the wire on Monday who got through Michigan state and is absolutely rolling Kentucky.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

My oh my..that UCONN tourney run was impressive. Those 2 big Ws against MSU/UK can be huge come selection sunday (if need be). They should be alot more competitive in the BE than many of the talking heads gave them credit for in the pre-season. 

Kemba's improvement has been incredible, sure the scoring numbers are nice but it's his patience/control and leadership running the offense that has really been impressive. Big ups to him, he's looking the part big time. 

Also, Oriakhi's improvement has been a bit over-looked and impressive as well, he's much more agressive, moving around down low w/o the ball effectively and is beasting on the boards..


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

One more thing, Brandon Knight looked shook in that championship game. I don't know if it was the aggressiveness of the UCONN guards (on both ends) or if he just lost confidence when his shots didn't fall but he looked completely out of it. Bad game for him..he'll get back on track quickly tho.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

shupioneers1 said:


> Yah, Oklahoma is in trouble, and to think just 20 or so months ago they were 1 game away from the final 4, and now 2 years later they'll probably finish last or next to last in their conference.


Funny, they play much more team ball this year than last but they don't have the talent. Last year they had the talent but were a bunch of headcases who played ME ball..


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

ku took care of Ohio 98-41 same team took Georgetown to the wire


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Did not know this.. Juwan Howard Jr. is on Western Michigan.. btw its 49-24 Illinois at the half.. 

Ready for the North Carolina game Tuesday Night..


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kansas has their hands full with Arizona. The Wildcats are a really explosive team.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Good test for the Jayhawks last night


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

North Carolina is garbage. This looks like the same team as last year.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Wisconsin/Notre Dame looking like a good game.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Holy ****! Wisconsin plays a boring style.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

This is a great game. Notre Dame has a solid squad.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

This board used to be a solid CBB message board. Right now, it sucks!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

For real, wonder where TM went..he was always active round these parts. 

Anyways good game from UF/FSU, UF survived a late run fueled by Michael Snaer.


----------

